

What Happens to Stolen Bicycles? - cfontes
http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/30393216796/what-happens-to-stolen-bicycles

======
cfontes
My favorite part is

"Bike thievery is essentially a risk-free crime. If you were a criminal, that
might just strike your fancy. If Goldman Sachs didn’t have more profitable
market inefficencies to exploit, they might be out there arbitraging stolen
bikes."

